# Pork Butt Issue



## phale (Apr 20, 2017)

Started about 11:15 pm last night with 3 8 pound pork butts.  Had the MES at 225.  Went to bed --woke up at 2am.  Checked and MES was off and showed 85 temp.  I had not put the probe in at the start of the cook and so do not know what the meat temp was and have no idea when the MES went off.  I fired it back up and at 4:30am inserted the probe and the internal temp was 110. I have no idea what the surface temp of the meat was.

I have continued to cook them but need thoughts on if they can be served to guests.

Thanks,

Patrick


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 21, 2017)

It's fine, just continue to smoke it & enjoy your PP.

Al


----------



## lowslowjoe (Apr 21, 2017)

If no other reason, that's a good one to get a remote temperature monitoring device with an alarm...   I started out with Maverick, but it seems the wireless never quite reached my bedroom.. bought a iGrill 2, and have similar issues ( but my grill is now even further away )... Seriously considering other options.  It's rare that I have issues with my night cooks... but well, I still really do want something that will alert me to problems reliably.


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 21, 2017)

Question: it seems a large percentage of the "went to bed and smoker turned off" posts are MES owners.  I don't own an MES, but can't help but wonder what causes the MES to shut off mid-smoke?  Ornery electrons?


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 21, 2017)

Noboundaries said:


> Question: it seems a large percentage of the "went to bed and smoker turned off" posts are MES owners.  I don't own an MES, but can't help but wonder what causes the MES to shut off mid-smoke?  Ornery electrons?



That's a real good question.  Personally I've never had that problem with my MES 30 Gen 1 (so far so good!!).  But it would be nice to know why it seems to be a common complaint.

Gary


----------



## crankybuzzard (Apr 21, 2017)

Noboundaries said:


> Question: it seems a large percentage of the "went to bed and smoker turned off" posts are MES owners.  I don't own an MES, but can't help but wonder what causes the MES to shut off mid-smoke?  Ornery electrons?


Usually setting the timer incorrectly is the issue.  They also like to trip GFCI outlets when you don't want it to.

I've only used my MES a few times, but when I do an all night cook on my homemade electric smoker, I use my Tappecue for alarm purposes. Like stated above, the Maverick isn't wall friendly, and the iGrill is also hit and miss for the Bluetooth connection.


----------



## remsr (Apr 21, 2017)

My MES 40 will shut off if I don't program enough time. 

Randy,


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 21, 2017)

I never use my MES timer, but you have to set the Temp & the Time to get it to start.

So I have a 7 year Habit (so far) of setting my Timer to 20 hours, because I never smoked anything that takes that long, so mine will never stop unless I turn it off.

Plus since I always set it at 20 hours, I can always easily figure out how long various things took for my Notes, so I can give you guys accurate Step by Steps.

Bear


----------



## remsr (Apr 21, 2017)

I do the same thing since the first and only time it shut off on me.

Randy,


----------

